# Marley, the right dog for the right guy



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

Darrowby Ja Rasta Marley CDX 4/13/95 - 10/04/04, Sometimes in this life we are lucky enough to be in the right place at the right time. I was in late 1994 when I put a deposit down on a litter within 20 miles of my house. I wanted a girl dog and was fourth in line with my deposit. The litter came and I was able to see the pups every two weeks, at 3,5 and 7 weeks old. During my visit on the 5th week one of the girls came up to me, I was on ground level, licked my face and kept going. That moment I knew she was the one I wanted. I remember that like it was yesterday. Picking fourth out of five girls I knew it was unlikely that my wish would be fulfilled. My next visit at seven weeks I chose not to pet her. Why set myself up for disappointment? So the following week with the pick bitch gone the two sets of human parents who were chosing ahead of me came to pick. It was a Saturday. Around 2pm I got the call that I could come and chose my girl. I was afraid to ask but did. Is back of the neck still avaliable, thats where she was shaved for identification. YES she is come on down. My girlfriend and I drove down to pick her up. Marley's first trip in the car was peaceful. She was as easy and laidback as a golden snubberhead could be. Housebroken in two days, quiet in the crate just an easy puppy. Which was a very good thing for a neurotic first time dog owner. The day I picked her up I promised the breeder I would put a CD on her. I thought that meant going to an 8 week obedience class. Boy was I in for a surprise. 
We began our obedience work and became very good. We earned multiple HIT and lots of blue ribbons. We spent time training which she loved and showing which she didn't.
Her first mast cell tumor appeared when she was 4 1/2 years old. My mother had just been diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer. It was a hard couple of weeks for me. I prayed for both of them. My mother loved Marley and got great pleasure from her. Marley had her lump removed, grade 2 and began to heal. I have photos of my mom wearing a turban to cover her hair loss with Marley who was shaved at the base of her tail. Quite a pair. 
My mom died in Jan. 2000. Marley didn't get another lump till later that year. The rest of her life it was cut the mast cells off as she got them. I think there were 7-8 mast cell tumors removed over the next 5 years. The operations and the general anesthesias started taking their toll. One day training scent discrimination she made a mistake. I corrected her and she shut down. I was stunned. It took almost a half an hour for her to calm down. That was the last day I did formal obedience work with her. Over the next year and a half it was be vigilant, take the lumps off as they showed. At this point I was cooking her food based a a diet I got from the holistic vet. We continued to be lucky until I found a lump on her upper lip in March 04. My vet, who I hold in the highest regard, suggested that he could take the lump off while retaining a quality of life for her. He also said that if the tumor had spread he would like to put her down on the table. So after many tears that night I fell asleep. I woke up and took her in. They told me I could hang while the surgery took place. After about an hour and a half my favorite vet tech came out and told me she would be going home with me. Lots of hugging and tears. The vet had taken about a third of her lip off. He told me it was very fragile and I needed to keep her quiet. They had put her on a narcotic patch which really worked. I brought her home put her on my bed and just listened to her breath over the course of the night. She started to heal. Five days after the surgery she barked and started making happy noises. She recovered great.
Just two months after the surgery I found the lump in her neck, swollen lymph node. I had done my research and knew what it meant. I took her to the vet. We talked about what was best for her and decided she had had her last surgery. The lump continued to grow yet her quality of life was good. She stopped sleeping in my bed chosing the cold tile floor for comfort. I knew in the second half of Sept. her time was short. I took the last week of the month off and stayed home with her. She had slowed down but was still hungry and begging for treats. That Friday I put her in my bed and had my last nap with her. Sat. she was still ok and begged more food at about 1030p. I went to bed. Got up around 3a to let her out. She sat on the lawn with her face into the cool breeze and didn't want to come in. I knew it was time. Went back to bed after bringing her in. Woke up around 6a. Took one look at my girl and decided to call the vet. It was Sunday but her vet promised me that if she needed to be put down on a weekend he or one of the other vets would meet us. I waited till 7a to call him. He was away but would call one of the other vets. Within 10 min I got the call that the other vet would meet us at 830a at the office which is ten min. from my house. I then went to feed Marley. She refused to eat for the first time in her life and looked at me like I had two heads. I remember nothing of the next hour. We went down the stairs to the car. I gave her the "up up " command. She wasn't able to jump up. I picked her up and put her in her spot in my station wagon. She sat up and watched the world just like she always did while going in the car. We beat the vet there. I let her wander around and do her thing while I sat on the front steps. While I sat there she came up to me and shoved her head, twice into my chest as hard as she could. It was clear to me she knew we were there to help her. The vet came right on time. We went inside and he went to get the drugs. I left her loose and she waited in the hallway watching him go and waiting for him to come back. As he returned she wagged her tail. We went into the"consult room". Mike the vet couldn't get the needle in her leg fast enough as far as I was concerned. The drugs worked fast. I kissed my dead dog three times. I looked at her face. It was so peaceful looking. It made me realize how uncomfortable she had been. It was easy to put her down. It hasn't been easy missing her. She was easy in life and easy in death. Her gift to me. No regrets Thank you Marley aka Rastadog


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What a great life, a great love. So very sorry she is gone. You both fought long and hard to keep her with you. Thank you for sharing her story with us. Hugs to you.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh my, early morning tears for me....your story was written much like my brother's tale of his Irish Setter-Megan's last day and it brought back memories.
Peace to you. Marley was obviously your 'heart dog' then and always....


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

That is a beautiful story. You were the right guy for Marley. Looking for a kleenex.....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a beautiful and touching story. It is very obvious that you love her very much and wanted what was best for her not you. That is the true mark of love. She sounds like she was an amazing dog and spirit. She will be together with you one day again and will run and play with our kids at the rainbow bridge. REST IN PEACE SWEET GIRL


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That brought tears to my eyes. Thanks so much for sharing her with us.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

How wonderful to hear a story of true love and devotion being given and received from all parties involved. Thank You.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh, my. I have tears in my eyes as I read your story of Marley. It is obvious how much you loved each other. As hard as it is to let them go to the Bridge, we owe it to them to release them when the time is right. Thanks for sharing your story - my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

Very moving and sad story. Having to let our goldens go is so hard, but every bit of pain is worth the joy they give us. Thank you for sharing

Take care,
Tim


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I read this last night before going to bed and could not sleep...
Thinking of you and yours...


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

What a wonderful life you gave to your girl! Your very moving story of her life was so much like my Flirt's story! My heartfelt prayers go out to you and your family in the loss of your beautiful Marley. She will never be far away from you as you will always carry her in your heart. She will be forever beside you - just on silent paws.

Jazzys Mom


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh, my heart aches for your loss. Thank you so much for sharing your story with us. It is the hardest thing when we lose them. The pain is unbearable-I know. I hope you find some small comfort in knowing that you gave her a loving, wonderful life, and that she knew how much you loved her. Rest peacefully, precious Marley.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Lots of tears here....I'm sorry you lost Marley. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

tears for both you and Marley, thank you for
sharing aka Rastadog"s story.
Rest in peace Marley, you are so loved.
thinking of you, may your love and memories
help you through the day


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Rastadog, I understand your pain and that when people say it'll get better, it only gets less raw. We never stop missing them. You gave Marley the greatest gift of your love on October 4th. October 4th will be forever remembered here, too, as Thursday night we held Dave the Pointer in our arms as we made sure that he would never have another painful night, or the indignity of not being able to make the one small step into the back door ever again. We owed him that, and so much more. 
Marley and Dave are in a very good place now, each with a huge piece of our hearts.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

It was hard for me to read the whole thing without the tears flowing. What a beautiful life you both shared. Thanks for sharing such a beautiful story.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Tears are falling as I read her story. She was alucky girl to have you and you ere lucky to have had her.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*5 years ago today*

Not a day goes by when I don't think about my old girl. I live with her great nephew and niece now. I love them both like crazy too. BUT Marley was my heart dog. Thanks for reading Alex


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry you for your loss - it is so hard. And oh, how I know that shut down look and how it just tears your heart.

May the joyful memories start filling the emptiness you feel.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, Run free now Marley and sleep softly


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

This brought tears, especially because it is very much like my final days with Nikita. Ironically, her's started with a Mass-Cell on the upper lip as well.

And the Vet drove in on a Sunday Morning to put my little girl to sleep...


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Both sad and happy years for you and Marley. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a grand life she had. she was surround by love and left knowing how loved she was. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

A well loved dog and a well loved man.

Bless you for loving and caring for your sweet Marley the way you did and bless you Marley for giving your family the happiest years of their lives.

RIP sweetie

Vic and Buddy


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Hugs to you, and many sweet memories of your beloved Rasta girl!


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks for your story. A dog you will have great memories of until the day you die.


----------



## HarrisHarry (Jul 11, 2007)

*I am praying this is who I think it is....*

I know you hate my guts and I dont blame you I hate my guts and despise everything I do. When I say though that I havent been able to sleep at all without the help of heavy sedatives because of what I believed happened to Gravy and everyone else. I attempted to slash my wrists twice the 2nd time I almost succeded..... bummer. 

If you can in anyway think for one moment about who I was and the impressionable person I behaved as because of ONE thing, many actually but if this is you then you surely know the anguish sadness and sense of nothingness inside that I feel everyday. I have two pictures of "The Boat" (Gravy) and keep them with me literally everywhere I go. not to mention I begin to cry and then sob looking at him and remembering how influential he was to my life and the amount of respect and care I harbored for him. 

I am expecting you prolly not to respond but I had to try just in case as I am typing I am crying so much I keep making typing mistakes. 


Point is I am empty, suicidal supposedly and where I used to experience some twinge of happiness from gravy monsters antics and his amazing beauty. I have a dark void. 

I have browsed the forums periodically to try and get word to you, and today god may have answered my prayers. The point being I would happily and gladly do whatever it takes or if you need dog food I could sell my guitar and amp.... 

Point is I am willing to do anything at all to see him again, not to mention Monster and Manny too. 

If anyway someday you could find it in your heart to forgive the unforgivable I would instantly jump at the opportunity to pet his handsome face again and have those intelligent and soulful eyes peer at mine again...

Thats all I can say right now I need to throw up now....sorry 4 the details

I really hope gravy is alive I would do anything to see him.. ANYTHING...

You prolly think all this is one big tall tale. Which your gonna believe what you want but If you believed in the very least that I loved that dog unconditionally then maybe someday I can be close enough to pet him and play ball till the cows come home.


BTW no tricks I told Laura, Dave, And the bitch from prosecutors office to f*ck off literally. The cop that came to the house though didn't get the same amount of satisfaction I did. 


GOD I hope its you. 
This is stupid, but I look to you as responsible and more of a "parent" than mine have ever been. stupid I know I am just so desperate to see him for the last 3 months non-stop, honest to GOD, I motionlessly just sit outside and pray that you and him drive up.. but nothing still..... 

I was about to give up for good. However I checked the forum 1 last time before I was going to go stop the pain I feel forever. 


I cant bear much more guilt maybe Ill get a response maybe not Its fine either way what I did was pretty scummy and deranged. 

So later tonight I had thought about going out to the woods near Gordon road with my truck some beer and a hose to shove in the tailpipe it seemed like a painless way to ease the pain. 


I PRAY SOMEHOW I can see his perfect little ray of sunshine face again......



One last thing in staying at my dads Ive realized out there even though alot of work needed to be finished it was more rewarding than sitting home with my dad as he verbally bashes me and calls me a murderer. I think its the beer talking but.. I guess its the truth so its only fair I should share the same fate......


----------

